
Ask HN: Should non-technical founder of an AI-based photo startup learn AI? - chuqdennis
It&#x27;s been 6 years of trying to build an touch-based (AI) photo sharing network. Within this period, 5 engineers have joined, contributed codes and left; with each succeeding engineer building on top of their predecessor&#x27;s code base. Today, I felt I should&#x27;ve been gradually learning technical skills that supports my startup; probably, I could be contributing code to my project today without over-relying on others.
Is it too late for me consider transitioning gradually to technical role or should I stick to my natural role (UI&#x2F;UX &amp; project management)? Given we&#x27;ve achieved good results so far?
======
rubyfan
If you are the CEO you should not take on the task. It’s great to be able to
talk the talk but you need to sell your business. Focus on selling.

You probably need a great technical partner to help drive your intellectual
property development, but any time you take off growing your business is time
wasted.

------
alexnewman
No

